# Dubai Marina Apartments



## IvorTheEngine (Mar 14, 2009)

Dear All,

Need your advice please..............

I am looking at renting an apartment in Dubai Marina, near the Grosvenor House Hotel. I have obviously viewed the place, seems pretty good, but what I really want to know is what it is really like to live at the Marina?

I work at the airport and the drive should not be a problem (I hope), but my main concern is the ease of living there. Being a single chap, i would like to be close to some good bars and restaurants and not have to drive or get taxi's everywhere just to get out.

So, before I make my decision, any advice from any of you out there in Expatforum land would be appreciated.

Cheers
Ivor


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

Plenty of good restaurants at The Walk, 5 minute walk from Grosvenor House. For bars you've got Bar 44 in the Grosvenor, Underground at Habtoor for football, plus the other bars at the hotels on The Walk. Walkable to Barasti and just a short taxi ride to Madinat Jumeriah for more bars and restaurants. More restaurants at the Marina itself.

I live in JBR and like it and most of my single mates also live in the Marina area. Don't reckon there are many other places in Dubai that has so much on your doorstep.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi, is it Marina Tower?? 

I live in that one, and love it, Marina hardly has any traffic - accept the construction changes e.t.c

Restaurants underneath marina tower, and of course opposite at the walk, just a great place....


----------



## Camel Lover (Mar 18, 2009)

IvorTheEngine said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Need your advice please..............
> 
> ...


Plenty of places to eat and drink.....though theres not much walking about down there at the moment due to the construction etc; 

You are a walk from JBR and Basasti and all others.....is rather expensive though


----------



## ifu95702 (May 20, 2008)

couldn't recommend the place more.....best place to live in Dubai!


----------



## blueskydiver (Aug 20, 2008)

We live in the Marina and love it.. it is very easy to walk to most of the restaurants and there is a wide variety of things to do.. the prices have gone down quite a bit so you can get a good price on most of the apartments now. The New Marina Mall is also walking distance with a large Waitrose and there's a Spinneys on the walk itself.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The more established part of the Marina is definitely the nicer part, although there is a lot of contruction near Grosvenor House. The area is popular with single/young Western expats although you should be aware that it is very much 'new Dubai' and not the real city.


Glasceb - you will find much on your doorstep if living in the older established areas such as Deira or Bur Dubai 

-


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Glasceb - you will find much on your doorstep if living in the older established areas such as Deira or Bur Dubai
> 
> -


I work in Bur Dubai and live in Marina .... best of both worlds. Still can't beat being within walking distance to the beach imo.


----------



## IvorTheEngine (Mar 14, 2009)

All,

Many thanks for your help, it is the Marina Tower, and the area is a bit of a dust bowl, and that is why I was a bit concerned about walking about the place and getting to the best bars etc.

Right, all i have to do now is negotiate a good price!!

Cheers!
Ivor


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I live in Marina Tower, trust me its great, one of the best towers in the Marina..... taxis no problem, good bars very close as well as restaurants e.t.c 

Are you doing it through Hamptons? - make sure to get a good price, i got my 3+maid for 177k last year, i have put in renewal offer of 140,000k !!!


----------



## inlimbo (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi, 

I just moved into the Marina 2 weeks ago and work in Bur Dubai as well. The drive at around 7am is swift and takes around 30-40 min depending on wind, weather etc etc... Im a (relatively) young single chap myself and so far I have been enjoying it. I live in the far end of the Marina opposite JBR where there is heaps of construction going on too, but its really not that bad I reckon. The beach is a 5 min walk away and there are bars a 15 dhs cab ride away. All in all Im pretty happy with what the Marina has had to offer... Now what the so called newly build apartment I just moved in to has had to offer, thats a whole other story :


----------

